# hooked on fishing the deep



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Hooked on fishing the deep
Our tropical wonderland is blessed with outstanding fishing from small ponds, lakes, rivers, bays, the Atlantic ocean, and the fish rich Gulf of Mexico. From a few feet or well over 1,000, there is something for everyone. Many prefer the deeper waters of the Gulf of Mexico. Why are so many 'Hooked on fishing the deep?' The answer is really simple...the fish are plentiful and huge:

And the best part, on the Florida Fisherman ll overnight trips we can legally keep a two day limit. That's 8 huge grouper. On the three day 'deep-drop' trips, waters approaching 1,000 feet deep, are seldom fished. Most catch their limit. August 31, three day trip can't come soon enough.
In the mean time come along with me as we check out the waters 100 miles off Madeira Beach, Florida. On these overnight trips we can also keep a two day limit. Let's go:

The man himself, Captain Mark Hubbard, sees of off. Good luck:


See you Sunday morning John's Pass Bridge. We are out of here:

Most eat a good dinner & hit the bunks. Not Mr. John Martin. Too many king fish out there:

Long time professional mate, Mr. Joe Drew, decided it was time to introduce his nephew, Master Chuck Drew, to the 'donkey' of the sea. These young men & women are the future of our sport. 

Is this ten year old ready to meet Mr. Amber Jack? Is he really 'man enough?' Let's find out together.
Master Chuck Drew, Madeira Beach, Florida, is representing the Orange Grove elementary fourth grade class:

Orange Grove will never be the same. 61 pounds of pure dynamite. Joe, you can be proud of the man Chuck has become. He is indeed, 'Man enough!'
Hungry? Now that looks great. Thanks Jim. Tammy is not feeling well. Jim is filling in for her:

The night bite is strong & keeps getting stronger:


This is from the first stop, and the bite is still strong.

The gags are hungry:

The snapper are getting bigger:

Even after fishing 'the deep' for over fifty years there is always something new. Ever see a red fish 100 miles of shore. Mr. Shawn Crain (L) Jacksonville, Florida, has. Even Will can't believe his eyes:

Jim, we are starved. How about an early morning breakfast?
Now that's a breakfast:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Hope the fish are still hungry...They are!
Mr. John Martin limited out (two day limit) on gags:



John's secret...he has learned how to force them from their rocky homes. Today's gags are darker in color; they have not migrate to much deeper water. They stay very close to their rocky homes. They are not too happy with the idea of joining us for dinner.
'Lock-ups' are a common occurrence.
John is also vary good at catching AJ's:

Looks like the AJ's are getting even bigger. We had better get them while we can. NOAA has already announced a probable September complete closure:

Mr. Edward Sumrall, an expert's expert, is putting that 9/0 to a real test:





So long partner. You have earned your freedom. Thanks for the memories:
Here comes the rain:

It was over as soon as it started. 
Back to work. Representing Winston Salem, North Carolina, Mr. Ron Curl:

The snapper are still hungry:

And they are getting even bigger:

Well! With the setting of the sun, this great adventure is almost over.
Talk about priceless:

Let's take a nice hot shower, sit down to the best roast beef dinner imaginable, and hit our cool bunks for the long ride home.
Now that was one comfortable, quick, night. Let's collect our fish, see who has earned jack pot money, and dream of next Thursday's 63 hour trip out to where the really big boys play.
Joe (L) and Chuck are all smiles:


You are going to need a bigger box:

Dan, (L), Chuck, and a very happy Captain Bryon Holland:

Captain Bryon (L) congratulates the in the money jack pot winners:
Mr. John Martin's gag hit the scales @ 16.6 pounds, Mr, Eddie Sumrall's mangrove snapper, 6.9 pounds, and Mr. Dan Jackman's AJ 48.7 pounds. Chuck was not in the jack pot:

Are we really 'Hooked on fishing the deep?'
That big smile says it all.

Bob Harbison Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------

